# Happy Day! I'm going to get a new revolver!



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

About a year and a half ago I acquired a Walther PPK/S-1 that I wanted
to use as my concealed carry weapon. I just could not get it to work
reliably. It would especially not fire my reloads. I got constant failures
to go into battery. So I gave up and sold it!

I am going back to my roots and get a revolver. I have ordered a Charter
.44 bulldog in stainless. I had an original blued Bulldog back in the 70's. 
It was a great gun! Now, I wish I hadn't sold it!

Anyway, It feels so good to be looking for a new gun that I just had to
tell you all!

L8'er! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey I am happy for you as that's the one at the top of my revolver list too. I have had several many years ago but being young and dumb I sold them all. I'll be looking about the end of March. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I had one of those original Bulldogs from Charter. It was a fine little gun and I divested myself of it before realizing just what the gun was. I was wanting a heavier .44 Special at the time. Always wished Charter had offered it in a 4" heavy barrel model.

On a lark once, I shot at some picnic plate sized targets at 100 yards with that little gun, and once I found the range, could hit them repeatedly. I had to hold the front sight base even with the top of the rear sight to do this.

Also, worked up a good load using .44 Russian brass and 225 gr. Speer hlaf jacket bullets. The shorter Russian case ejected more positively thant the longer .44 Special cases. These were the old REM-UMC .44 Russian cartridges left over from another gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, are the original walnut grips still available? All the Charter guns I have seen of late have those awful fake rubber grips on them.

Bob Wright


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Grips*

I see the original grips for Bulldogs for sale on Gunbroker from time to time.
I'm keeping my eyes open for a set of fancy wood grips that will fit my
small fingers! Preferably something in Rosewood.

However, I will try the rubber grips first before rejecting them out of hand,
so to speak. They might actually shoot better than they look!

I am REALLY looking forward to getting that gun!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*I got it!!!!*

After 20 some years I am once again the owner of a .44 spl. caliber
Charter Bulldog! This one is made of Stainless Steel, the first such that I
have owned. I just picked it up from the Gun Store in Las Cruces.

The double action pull feels OK, but the single action trigger pull is
terrible!. I'm going to have to fire it a few hundred times and re-evaluate
that trigger. It will most likely have to be tuned by a competent gun
smith.

Now I am looking forward to taking it to the range the first time! :smt023

The only "fly in the ointment" is the cost of the ammunition! WOW! I didn't
expect to have to pay a dollar a round for .44 special ammo.

It is certainly a good thing that I reload! Anyone have any 44 spl. brass
they don't need any more?

BFN.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My .44 brass is as good as gold to me. I have M-21 that really enjoy shooting.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Good as Gold!*

Good as Gold is Right!

I "gotta" find a supply of 44 special brass! The manufacturers must think
that stuff is Gold not brass. :smt022

I'll check with the "pro shop" at the gun club. Perhaps they can order me
a few boxes. Looks like I may have to "bite the bullet!" I see Starline brass
advertised for 20 cents a round.

Ouch.


----------

